# The snow finally melted



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

so I decided to take Ponki to the local soccer field to get rid of some excessive energy that was built up by being cooped up in the house the last couple of weeks.
She had a blast, even thou it was extremely muddy. What is it with dogs and mud? There is like a mutual attraction between the two! hwell:

Posted some picture of Ponki having fun on flickr: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ponkipoodles/sets/72157623102020636/


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe it's good for their skin

Very nice pictures.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

ROFL!!!! I never thought of it that way.


----------

